# how can i now, if fish-moms are about to pop out the babies



## pecilia (Nov 27, 2010)

Hi!

About one month ago I bought 3 pecilias. :goldfish: (I am new in these things, so...) 2 female and 1 male. my females have became pretty fat... So, now I am guessing if they are sick, sipmly over-fed or pregnant? I'm hoping for the last option... *w3

So, please, enlight me and tell - how can i now, if fish-moms are about to pop out the babies? what's their casual ''i am going to breed'' behaviour?

:animated_fish_swimm


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Well,i am guessing you are talking about mollies?If so the chance of pregnancy is very high if you have males and females.As long as she is swimming around normally theres a chance she is ok and pregnant.find a breeders net or a live bearer trap to place her in.Otherwise most of the fry will end up eaten.they can be fed finely crushed flakes.


----------



## pecilia (Nov 27, 2010)

no, no, no... they are not mollies... mmm... in latin their first name is xiphophorus... for you it may be swordtales...


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

id get a good amount of floating plants and let them birth naturally, the fry will hide in the plants till they are big enough.

Usually livebearer females square off their bodies right before the drop, there are two gravid spots that you should be able to see, maybe some small black dots near her butt(those dots are eyes)

I used to breed guppies like no other, I never once used a breeder net or a trap, Heavy surface cover will insure atleast 70% of them survive as they feed on the macroalgaes and such on the plants.


----------

